# Louie Vuitton Interior



## xterrified (Mar 17, 2004)

I love Louie Vuitton and am wantin this for my interior...is there a website where I can find this or does anyone know where I can get it...also does it come in different colors or just tha basic brown/gold....please post pics.....


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

i can get it in different colors for you what colors you need n ill let you know.


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

i can get it in different colors for you what colors you need n ill let you know.


----------



## 02hop (Apr 6, 2006)

is that shit costy$$$$$$$$$ how much a metre


----------



## Sick Wit-It Kustoms (Jan 12, 2005)

You can get any color any print, heres a couple you can check out.


http://www.acefabric.com/

http://www.distinctivefabric.com/


----------



## xterrified (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 02hop_@Apr 29 2006, 10:36 PM~5341498
> *is that shit costy$$$$$$$$$ how much a metre
> *


its like 45.00 a yard for fabric....90.00 a yard for vinyl....thats on that acefabric.com website


----------



## KrazyLac (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## KrazyLac (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Usually i don't care for purse material used in a car, but that looks pretty tasteful.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

The only problem I see with using LV is when you don't like it anymore in a year you have to replace it. People were doing everything in crushed in the early 90's and then re-did all their shit a couple years later. The key to a good, long lasting interior is subtlety. A well done interior(not painting everything plastic different colors to add contrast) will give you satisfaction for years to come. Doing you car up with a fad look will piss you off for the rest of your life.


----------



## TwistedKreations1 (Dec 29, 2005)

ive used windycityfabrics.com they are pretty cost effective they have L V, Gucci, Fendi, Burberry, and Coach.


----------

